# Maple, bourbon, peach preserves



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 23, 2021)

Been making peach jam for a few years now abs last year I decided to make a batch with some of the homemade maple syrup that we collect out here and some Makers Mark bourbon.

after picking the peaches from our tree this year I decided to change it up a bit. Went with Woodford Reserve, and maple syrup this year.

The bourbon is mixed in and cooked with the peach mix, and during the canning process a shot is poured right on the top of every jar before they are sealed and water bathed.







heres the makers version from 2020.






peach mix cooking up. Peaches, sugar, bourbon, maple syrup.






Hers the Woodford 2021 version.






And here’s the labels I designed for the tops of the jars. Local sticker guy should have them done for me this week. This is the newest addition to Wonder Dog Ranch: WDR’s Ruby Ridge. Call name: Sam. AKA: Sam the Wonder Pup & Can-Am Sam.

Sam is 9 months old now but was about 7 months old in that pic. Great high drive American hunting lab. Should turn into a heck of a retriever.

thanks for looking.

scott


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 23, 2021)

Man I bet thats delicious!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2021)

Sounds great . Love the *Lab*el   . 
Last year I made a glaze for a double smoked ham . Apricot preserves  , Evan Williams bourbon and a good quality maple syrup . 
I put the left over glaze in a jar and put it in the fridge . Next morning it had tightened back up . So I used it on some toast . My goodness it was good . 
Your homemade peach jam is going to be fantastic with the bourbon .


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 23, 2021)

Bring on the biscuits. That is some good looking stuff. 

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2021)

Awesome Thread!!!
Jam has to be Great!!
Love the Pup & the Label !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2021)

Man that looks good!  Great job.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 23, 2021)

That stuff looks awesome! Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 23, 2021)

On boy I bet that will be good. Would like to try similar sometime. I've only done chokecherry jelly.


----------



## xray (Aug 24, 2021)

Damn that sounds good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow! That does sound good! I would buy some from you!


----------

